# Suicide Squad: Cooler neuer Trailer zum Antisuperheldenfilm



## SimonFistrich (11. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad: Cooler neuer Trailer zum Antisuperheldenfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Suicide Squad: Cooler neuer Trailer zum Antisuperheldenfilm


----------



## Buttonsmasher (11. April 2016)

Mmh ein Action Film mit Will Smith wenn der schlecht ist dann sollte der mal in Rente gehen .^^


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Mmh ein Action Film mit Will Smith wenn der schlecht ist dann sollte der mal in Rente gehen .^^



ja
weil bei nem Ensemblefilm NUR EINE Person dran schuld ist dass der Film Murks wird, nicht etwa das Drehbuch, Design, Casting, Regie
Such dir nen Richtigen Grund gegen Will Smith


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2016)

Da haben welche wohl noch After Earth Trauma hinter sich ^^

Der Film könnte das für Dc werden was der Avengers Film damals im Kino für Marvel war


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da haben welche wohl noch After Earth Trauma hinter sich ^^
> 
> Der Film könnte das für Dc werden was der Avengers Film damals im Kino für Marvel war



... wäre das dann aber nicht eher Justice League?


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. April 2016)

Abgefahren! Wer auch immer die Trailer schneidet und vor allem die Musik dazu auswählt, verdient eine Lohnerhöhung. Aber mal schauen, ob der fertige Film dann auch das hält, was die Trailer versprechen. Sind ja immer zwei paar Schuhe.

Ich denke da immer noch mit Grauen an das Godzilla-Remake mit Bryan Cranston zurück ...


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich denke da immer noch mit Grauen an das Godzilla-Remake mit Bryan Cranston zurück ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. April 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Mmh ein Action Film mit Will Smith wenn der schlecht ist dann sollte der mal in Rente gehen .^^



Mich konnte er bisher nur in The _Fresh Prince_ of Bel-Air, Men in Black und Bad Boys überzeugen.


----------



## McDrake (11. April 2016)

After Earth war ja wirklich nicht so der burner.
Aber daraus Smith lebenslang einen £Strick zu drehen....
Ist wohl die Lebenseinstellung mancher Leute

Darum zur Aufheiterung:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hjbgs6R85E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Abgefahren! Wer auch immer die Trailer schneidet und vor allem die Musik dazu auswählt, verdient eine Lohnerhöhung. Aber mal schauen, ob der fertige Film dann auch das hält, was die Trailer versprechen. Sind ja immer zwei paar Schuhe.



Leider
siehe den Letzten mit Queen
Ja der war gut auf die Musik geschnitten, aber das macht Leider keinen guten Film und nja, man sollte Trailer schauen damit man Interesse an einem Film bekommt, aber nicht deswegen in einen rein gehen oder sich davon abhalten lassen


----------



## DDS-Zod (11. April 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Mich konnte er bisher nur in The _Fresh Prince_ of Bel-Air, Men in Black und Bad Boys überzeugen.



- Ali
- Das Streben nach Glück
- Sieben Leben
- Concussion / Erschütternde Wahrheit

um mal die Comedys / Actionfilme aussen vor zu lassen


----------



## GremlinGizmo (11. April 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Abgefahren! Wer auch immer die Trailer schneidet und vor allem die Musik dazu auswählt, verdient eine Lohnerhöhung. Aber mal schauen, ob der fertige Film dann auch das hält, was die Trailer versprechen. Sind ja immer zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> Ich denke da immer noch mit Grauen an das Godzilla-Remake mit Bryan Cranston zurück ...



Zum einen war das Godzi Remake ALLES ANDERE als schlecht und zum andern wird Suicide Squad doch etwas weichgespült (leider).
Es wurde vor kurzem erst bekannt gegeben, das keinerlei Interesse daran besteht ein höheres Rating zu bekommen
wobei aber gerade die Squad dafür wie geschaffen wäre es Deadpool gleich zu tun. Desweiteren sind noch Nachdrehs
angesetzt worden um etwas mehr Situationskomik rein zu bringen. Soll nicht heißen, das mehr Gewalt den Film besser
macht, aber aus einem Erwachsenen Comic macht man halt kein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2016)

GremlinGizmo schrieb:


> Zum einen war das Godzi Remake ALLES ANDERE als schlecht



es ist nen Kaiju Film und was ist nicht der Dreh und Angelpunkt? Na?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. April 2016)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> - Ali
> - Das Streben nach Glück
> - Sieben Leben
> - Concussion / Erschütternde Wahrheit
> ...



In ernsten Rollen kann er mich einfach nicht überzeugen, aber das ist sicherlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## kidou1304 (11. April 2016)

Will Smith ist definitiv alles andere als nen schlechter Schauspieler. Aber auch nich der Beste trifft immer ins Schwarze, da gibs viele Faktoren die dazu beisteuern.

ICh bekomm mit jedem Trailer mehr Laune auf den Film, frage mich aber immer noch wer der Hauptgegner sein wird


----------



## kidou1304 (11. April 2016)

edit: @BBC Video...geht das nur mir so oder is sein Sohn einfach nur peinlich?


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. April 2016)

GremlinGizmo schrieb:


> Zum einen war das Godzi Remake ALLES ANDERE als schlecht und zum andern wird Suicide Squad doch etwas weichgespült (leider).
> Es wurde vor kurzem erst bekannt gegeben, das keinerlei Interesse daran besteht ein höheres Rating zu bekommen
> wobei aber gerade die Squad dafür wie geschaffen wäre es Deadpool gleich zu tun. Desweiteren sind noch Nachdrehs
> angesetzt worden um etwas mehr Situationskomik rein zu bringen. Soll nicht heißen, das mehr Gewalt den Film besser
> macht, aber aus einem Erwachsenen Comic macht man halt kein Kindergeburtstag.


Ein höherer Gewaltgrad würde einem solchen Film sicher gut tun, weil es in dem Fall durchaus passt. 
Aber trotzdem freue ich mich irgendwie auf den Film. Schlechter als Man of Steel und Dawn of Justice kann es ja nicht werden.


----------



## hawkytonk (11. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> es ist nen Kaiju Film und was ist nicht der Dreh und Angelpunkt? Na?



Man mag von dem neuen Godzilla halten was man will, aber so zu tun, als hätten die alten Godzilla-Filme so viel mehr Kaiju drin ist ein bisschen abgehoben.  Guck dir mal die alten Filme an. (Und ich meine nicht den Emmerich Godzilla.) Da siehst du auch öfter Menschen als Kaiju.


----------



## hawkytonk (11. April 2016)

Ich bin gespannt (vor allem wegen der nett gemachten Trailer). Bleibe aber skeptisch. 
Von David Ayer erwarte ich mir jetzt nicht so viel und die Charaktere sind von ihrem Äußeren - bis auf Katana, Killer Croc und vllt. Joker - nicht so sonderlich wiedererkennbar. Harley scheint ganz gut gespielt zu werden, aber die Kleidung hat einfach zu wenig vom Original HC-Char. Wirklich unpassend wirkt aber - sowohl hinsichtlich Kleidung als auch Darstellung - Will Smith. Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass er Deadshot spielen soll... Nicht mal nachdem ich weiss, dass er ihn spielen soll sehe ich ihn. 

Mal schaun. Vllt. wird der Film ja wenigstens unterhaltsam, wenn sich schon so weit vom Original entfernend.


----------



## Wamboland (11. April 2016)

K.a. wie der Film wird, aber der Trailer ist schon verdammt geil


----------



## GremlinGizmo (12. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> es ist nen Kaiju Film und was ist nicht der Dreh und Angelpunkt? Na?


Damit hast du schon Recht, aber Edwards hat absichtlich eine etwas andere herangehensweise bevorzugt (wie die bei Jaws) und er sagte auch, das der nächste Teil (Trilogie ist geplant, der 2'te kommt auf jeden Fall) wieder anders ausfallen wird...und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wäre es ein "Monster-Zerstört-Alles" ala Emmerich Film geworden hätte man gemeckert,
wäre es familienfreundlicher gewesen hätte man gemeckert (ich möchte nicht auf die Jun Fukuda Dekade hinweisen) usw.
Es war mal etwas anderes und das fand ich okay (und ja, es gab auch die eine oder andere Szene wo ich mich aufregte)...

Was Suicide Squad angeht noch ein Wort...Natürlich habe ich den Film noch nicht gesehen (geht ja schlecht) und ich denke mir, das es tolles Popkorn Kino sein wird, aber eben etwas kindgerecht zugeschnitten. Und wie auch schon andere User hier geschrieben haben, das ist einfach kein PG 13 Film (bzw. sollte es nicht sein)
...aber naja, Stirb Langsam 4 - 5 und Expendables 3 lassen grüßen...

Scheinbar sind von Warner Nachdrehs angeordnet worden weil im ersten großen Trailer schon fast alle komischen Szenen enthalten waren...und das Studio möchte mehr davon


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trailer 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI3hecGO_04

Trailer 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmRih_VtVAs

Trailer 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZwsbcW-d-E

Report: Warner Bros. is reshooting 'Suicide Squad' to make it more fun - Batman News

Wenn man sich die Trailer anschaut versucht Marvel nach Superman vs Batman weg von DC und mehr Richtung Marvel zu gehen. Bei Marvel haben die ja sogar noch einen witzigen Spruch in der schlimmsten Situation gehabt


----------



## MichaelG (15. April 2016)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> - Ali
> - Das Streben nach Glück
> - Sieben Leben
> - Concussion / Erschütternde Wahrheit
> ...



-Hancock
-Iam legend

nicht zu vergessen. Sind imho keine richtige Komödie bzw. Actionfilm.


----------

